

How to piss off a developer - rmason
http://blog.mxunit.org/2009/03/how-to-piss-off-developer.html

======
yashchandra
Agree with most of the points. But isn't it more of a rule these days than the
exception ? Not much documentation, everything being urgent request etc. etc.
Question is: How do respond to such requests.

